# EMBALSES.NET > Biología > Microbiologia (Microorganismos) >  Microorganismo del Agua - Puente de Triana río Guadalquivir

## frfmfrfm

Abro este nuevo tema para todos los que tenga interés en los temas de biología y limnología que es la ciencia que estudia el agua de los embalses tengan un sitio para compartir.
He visto que hay muchas veces interés en las algas que producen las aguas y que también influye tanto en su calidad.
También he observado interés en los valores físico- químicos tanto del fósforo nitrógeno y demás que van de la mano de muchos microorganismos del plancton de las aguas.
Empiezo por colgar las fotos de los utensilios que voy a utiliza, microscopio con distintos objetivos y su ocular, portaobjetos cuenta gota y vaso para las muestra.  
No me extiendo más para no aburrir espero que os guste y si descubrís que os gusta la microscopia mejor que mejor.
Tambien quiero recalcar que soy aficionado y que necesitare de vuestra ayuda.




Microscopio con objetivos de 100x,400x,1000x 1000x inmersión de aceite.


Vaso con cuenta gotas.


Cuenta gotas con portaobjetos y gota a analizar.




Ya iré colgado fotos y cuando aprenda y pueda vídeos, espero que tengáis paciencia con migo ya que esto se necesita tiempo y los preparativos más todavía.
No hace falta decir que esta materia es muy complicada y que habrá que realizar bastantes estudios que seguro nos vienen bien a todos.
Me despido y como siempre saludos cordiales a todos.

----------


## ben-amar

Hola frfmfrfm, la verdad es que acabas de abrir un hilo muy, pero que muy, interesante. No cabe duda de que aprenderemos bastante con este tema. 
Felicidades, `por esta idea. Solo una pregunta, ¿es muy costoso este material? Esperamos esas fotos y videos.
Cordiales saludos.

----------


## Luján

> Hola frfmfrfm, la verdad es que acabas de abrir un hilo muy, pero que muy, interesante. No cabe duda de que aprenderemos bastante con este tema. 
> Felicidades, `por esta idea. Solo una pregunta, ¿es muy costoso este material? Esperamos esas fotos y videos.
> Cordiales saludos.


El precio puede variar y mucho, dependiendo de si te lo compras en el Carrefour (ese que pone de 7 a 11 años) o en una tienda más profesional, como viene a ser el caso de frfmfrfm.

Fácilmente, el microscopio se te puede ir a los 500€, pero los tienes buenos desde algo menos.

----------


## frfmfrfm

> El precio puede variar y mucho, dependiendo de si te lo compras en el Carrefour (ese que pone de 7 a 11 años) o en una tienda más profesional, como viene a ser el caso de frfmfrfm.
> 
> Fácilmente, el microscopio se te puede ir a los 500€, pero los tienes buenos desde algo menos.


Tiene razón Luján el mio me costo hace dos años los 500 euros, menos no te lo aconsejo porque es tirar el dinero los hay hasta de millones.
Algunas veces me gustaría que fuera mejor, pero esto es como todo, la verdad que es muy entretenido demasiado, la mayoría de las veces no sabes lo que estas viendo porque hay muchas  especies, yo creo que hasta el infinito y también muchas casi iguales.

Tuve la curiosidad viendo a los biólogos tomando muestras y ya sabéis la curiosidad mata al hombre y empece a indagar.
El mio es un microscopio óptico biológico y sirve para ver cuerpos transparente, los que sirven para ver minerales son mas bien lupas.

Un cordial saludo a todos.

----------


## Luján

> Tiene razón Luján el mio me costo hace dos años los 500 euros, menos no te lo aconsejo porque es tirar el dinero los hay hasta de millones.
> Algunas veces me gustaría que fuera mejor, pero esto es como todo, la verdad que es muy entretenido demasiado, la mayoría de las veces no sabes lo que estas viendo porque hay muchas  especies, yo creo que hasta el infinito y también muchas casi iguales.
> 
> Tuve la curiosidad viendo a los biólogos tomando muestras y ya sabéis la curiosidad mata al hombre y empece a indagar.
> El mio es un microscopio óptico biológico y sirve para ver cuerpos transparente, los que sirven para ver minerales son mas bien lupas.
> 
> Un cordial saludo a todos.


También hay microscopios petrográficos, para examinar minerales en lámina delgada, gracias a las propiedades que obtiene la luz al atravesarlos, y lupas biológicas, para observar organismos de pequeño tamaño, sin llegar a ser microscópicos.

----------


## frfmfrfm

Hay un montón de clases microscopios y a cual más caros de campo oscuros de contraste de fases, este ultimo se usa mucho en biología y el biólogo que yo hable que es compañero me comentó que ellos usan el microscopio inverso.
Yo me conformo con este, intentare que de buenos resultado porque no queda solo en eso, además después hay que fotografiar lo que ves, otro problema pero bueno ya se  verá.
Saludos cordiales Luján.

----------


## Luján

> Hay un montón de clases microscopios y a cual más caros de campo oscuros de contraste de fases, este ultimo se usa mucho en biología y el biólogo que yo hable que es compañero me comentó que ellos usan el microscopio inverso.
> Yo me conformo con este, intentare que de buenos resultado porque no queda solo en eso, además después hay que fotografiar lo que ves, otro problema pero bueno ya se  verá.
> Saludos cordiales Luján.


Para fotografiar, sin gastarte mucho dinero en cámaras especiales y/o acoples para el prisma, lo mejor es intentar probar con una compacta de 35mm equivalentes.

Yo, con una Olympus FE-100 (que es buena, pero no espectacular) he conseguido sacar alguna que otra fotografía a través del ocular medianamente pasable, al igual que a través del ocular del telescopio. Eso sí, hay que tener pulso, o un cacharrito que mantenga la cámara bien quieta sobre el ocular. También podrías intentarlo quitando el ocular, pero así yo no he conseguido enfocar decentemente.

----------


## frfmfrfm

Buenos días voy a empezar con las primeras fotos, una de las divisiones de microalgas son las Chlorophyta mas común algas verde.
Esta en particular tiene el nombre de Pediastrum gracillium.

Forman colonias de 6 a 8 células parecida a una estrella llegando a medir hasta 90 micrómetros.
Flotan en las aguas de lagunas y embalses formando parte del plancton, los brazos de la periferia les ayudan para mantenerse a flote y recoger la luz del sol.











Quiero recordar que la estrella la forman un conjunto de células que por la magia de la naturaleza se unen formando la estrella.
Las dos primeras fotos están hechas a 400 aumentos la tercera y la cuarta a 1000 aumentos,quiero recalcar que esto es solo una pequeña parte dela gota que tome de muestra.
La quinta foto es para que podáis ver una estrella donde se puede comprobar células muertas y otras vivas.

Intento explicarlo para que puedan entenderlo todos hasta los que vean por primera vez fotos de este tipo, a los demás espero que me ayudéis, vuestra colaboración y espero que os guste.
Como siempre saludos cordiales desde Sevilla.

----------


## perdiguera

Gracias frfmfrfm por las imágenes.
Hay que ver lo que contiene el agua.
En la primera foto se aprecia como una lombriz blanca, supongo que será otro bicho, con un nombre también raro.

----------


## Luján

> Gracias frfmfrfm por las imágenes.
> Hay que ver lo que contiene el agua.
> En la primera foto se aprecia como una lombriz blanca, supongo que será otro bicho, con un nombre también raro.


Seguramente, pero no lo identifico.
Sin embargo, me ha parecido ver en esa misma imagen, un grupo de células del grupo cyanobacteria o algas verdeazules, pero puedo equivocarme.

----------


## frfmfrfm

Perdiguera tienes razón es un nematodo hay un montón de clases y es un lío esto me lo vas a escuchar muchas veces, espero que se sume alguien que sea experto en estas lides.
Al nematodo le tengo hecho un vídeo que es una maravilla y además con buena calidad, pero tengo que aprender a subirlo.
Saludos cordiales.

----------


## frfmfrfm

Luján  entre los floculo ahí hay de tooo, con el tiempo ya iremos viendo por lo menos las cianobacterias más conocidas o fáciles de conocer.

Un saludo cordial.

----------


## perdiguera

Gracias por la explicación y por el privado, aunque como puedes ver ya te contesté antes de recibirlo.
Yo de bacterias y organismos diminutos, también de más grandes, estoy muy pez. Lo más que vi cuando estudiaba, por microscopio, de no se qué tipo, fueron paramecios y amebas. Y me gustó hasta el punto que me compré una camisa estampada de paramecios, o eso parecían los dibujos.
Pienso que no te podré ayudar nada, pero sigue así que me gustan mucho las imágenes que pones.
Un saludo.

----------


## frfmfrfm

Gracias a ustedes, que con vuestro apoyo tengo más que suficiente, y lo de la camiseta , lo haces ahora y capaz de ponerse de moda, bendita juventud quien la cogiera ahora.

Saludos cordiales.

----------


## REEGE

Muy buenas fotos y explicaciones... yo de todo eso ni idea, pero como bien dice Perdiguera, se agradecen esas fotos y seguro que algún jovencito del foro, nos puede explicar cosillas sobre las cosas que tu pones.
Un saludo y muchas gracias.

----------


## perdiguera

> Gracias a ustedes, que con vuestro apoyo tengo más que suficiente, y lo de la camiseta , lo haces ahora y capaz de ponerse de moda, bendita juventud quien la cogiera ahora.
> 
> Saludos cordiales.


Era una camisa que llevé durante años, allá por los setenta, y que ligaba, vaya que si ligaba.
Hace unos años, pocos, se volvió a poner de moda.
Lo de la juventud, ¿alguien sabe el teléfono del diablo?

----------


## embalses al 100%

¡Impresionante frfmfrfm!
Espero que sigas con este hilo, porque me parece muy interesante.
Una pregunta, ¿el agua de dónde es, de algún río, embalse o del grifo?

----------


## Luján

> ¡Impresionante frfmfrfm!
> Espero que sigas con este hilo, porque me parece muy interesante.
> Una pregunta, ¿el agua de dónde es, de algún río, embalse o del grifo?


Del grifo espero que no. Se supone que el agua de grifo debe llevar bacterias 0 (o casi), por eso se le hace pasar por las ETAP.

----------


## frfmfrfm

El agua fue cogida de una cuneta de un jardín en Sevilla capital.

Bacterias hay en todos lado en las manos, en los intestino y son necesarias para la vida sin ellas no podríamos vivir.
Esto lo aprendí hace tiempo y sé decía que agua potable es toda agua que después de haber sido tratada no contienen microorganismo patógeno para la salud.

Los análisis de agua qué se realizan cuando pasa algo y vienen los periodista creo que son Eschericha coli, el de la crisis del pepino Clostridium perfringens, Estrectococo fecales y sus esporas, porque si se tuviera que hacerse a todas las bacterias no se acabaría nunca.
Más o menos va el tema así.

Un saludos cordiales a todos.

----------


## ben-amar

Acabo de llegar de viaje y me encuentro con esto, realmente asombroso lo que nos depara el mundo de la microscopia.
Me ayudara a ir recordando todo el tema de la microbiologia que di. Muchas gracias por el tema y adelante.

----------


## frfmfrfm

Ben a ver si recuerdas pronto porque aquí haces falta, leyendo esta tarde solo de nematodos dice que hay más de 100.000 especies.
Toda ayuda va a ser poca.
Un saludo cordial.

----------


## embalses al 100%

Gracias por la explicación  :Wink: .
Hombre, bacterias, hay buenas y malas como las que decís de los intestinos, o la de los yogures, por ejemplo. 
Pero las malas, por lo menos que yo conozco y que son más abundantes o conocidas son los cocos, que según como se agrupen, se llaman de una manera u otra. 
Pero vamos, microorganismos en el agua hay a patadas...

----------


## frfmfrfm

Las bacterias pueden ser o no patógenas, que pueden causar enfermedades y sobre los coco solo es una forma.
Los cocos es por su forma esféricas, los bacilos forma de bastoncillo y las de forma en espiral se llaman espirilos.
Ahora tengo poco tiempo pero ya iremos viendo.
Todo lo que comentéis viene bien, yo también voy recordado cosillas que tenia un poco olvidadas de no practicar.

Saludos a todos compañeros.

----------


## frfmfrfm

Pongo la segunda parte de la muestra que no pude enseñaros.
Nematodos.
Está estimado que pueden llegar a 100000 y muchos de ellos son parasitarios.
Se en cuentran frecuentemente en bentos, que es el habita de los fondos de los ecosistemas acuáticos, lagos, embalses etc.
Como se puede ver esta junto a micro alga verde Pediasturm gracillimum
Poner la especie de Nematodo es como jugar a la lotería, pero por poner, el que creo que no tiene que se este, sería Monhystera simillis que es una especie muy frecuente.



Solo voy a poner trabajos hechos por mí, nada de copias.
Espero que os guste, recuerdo que esto está en una parte pequeña de una gota de agua.
Saludos cordiales.

----------


## Luján

> Pongo la segunda parte de la muestra que no pude enseñaros.
> Nematodos.
> Está estimado que pueden llegar a 100000 y muchos de ellos son parasitarios.
> Se en cuentran frecuentemente en bentos, que es el habita de los fondos de los ecosistemas acuáticos, lagos, embalses etc.
> Como se puede ver esta junto a micro alga verde Pediasturm gracillimum
> Poner la especie de Nematodo es como jugar a la lotería, pero por poner, el que creo que no tiene que se este, sería Monhystera simillis que es una especie muy frecuente.
> 
> [...]
> 
> ...


Eso circular que se mueve alrededor del nemátodo.... ¿será un rotífero?

----------


## frfmfrfm

Luján no creo he visto algunos rotíferos y son bastante grande, tu sabes, si grande es 100 micrómetros,se suelen ver bien.

Saludos cordiales.

----------


## REEGE

Viendo todo ese en el agua y con esos movimientos...  no me extraña que al amigo F. Lázaro le guste tanto ese ron del que tanto hablaba... jajaja
Hasta yo voy a empezar a beberlo... y el agua para los peces!!!!!  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## frfmfrfm

No pasa nada, yo a lo primero de empezar, también pensaba cosas raras, no olvides que yo tengo que coger las muestras con las manos, visite a un compañero que trabaja en una residual y estuvimos realizando algunas muestras y solo nos lavamos las manos con jabón,(después tengo que comer)
Después fui a otra residual a unos curso y este es un catedrático y también decía que no pasa nada.
Espero que sea así y no se equivoquen. :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  
Me parece que nosotros somos más bichos que estos.
saludos a todos.

----------


## sergi1907

Un gran trabajo el que estás haciendo frfmfrfm  :Smile: 

Es perfecto que además de ver embalses, podamos aprender cada día algo nuevo.

Un saludo :Smile:

----------


## frfmfrfm

Buenos días, cuelgo tres fotos de unas microalgas que observe en las misma muestra de agua anterior.







En estas fotos se puede ver perfectamente la pared celular y la membrana plasmática de cada célula vegetal.
Las fotos están hechas con el objetivo 1000x aumentos.

Un saludo cordial a todos.

----------


## culipardo

[QUOTE=frfmfrfm;79539]
Los análisis de agua qué se realizan cuando pasa algo y vienen los periodista creo que son Eschericha coli, el de la crisis del pepino Clostridium perfringens, Estrectococo fecales y sus esporas, porque si se tuviera que hacerse a todas las bacterias no se acabaría nunca.
QUOTE]
Interesante el hilo que has abierto frfmfrfm. Me asombra la gran calidad de las fotografías con el material del que dispones; cuando quieras fotografiar con más aumentos la complicación aumenta.
Respecto a las bacterias que se analizan que son las que  has descrito generalmente no son patógenas por si mismas pero su presencia nos indica la posibilidad de que existan otras mucho más peligrosas como Salmonellas y Vibrios.
Un saludo, y espero que no sigas deleitando con el maravilloso mundo de lo microscópico.

----------


## frfmfrfm

Muchas gracias culipardo, estoy haciendo lo que puedo, estas labores no son las que yo realizo habitualmente, solo empece a interesarme y cada vez me está gustando más.
Estoy poniendo voluntad pero tengo que reconocer mis limitaciones en la amplitud de este mundo.
Si tienes conocimiento de estos temas no dudes en opinar y por supuesto serán bien venidos
Con respecto a las bacterias de los análisis tienes razón son microorganismos bioindicadores y sobre las fotos he tenido de desechar bastantes para sacar estas, he tenido que hacer horas extras, quita foto, borra foto, esta no vale, carga batería, pon la memoria ahora el ordenador etc...... 
Tengo algunas  fotos que como desconozco los nombre de los microorganismo, ya iré poniendo para ver si entre todos lo averiguamos.
Un saludo cordial.

----------


## frfmfrfm

> Buenos días, cuelgo tres fotos de unas microalgas que observe en las misma muestra de agua anterior.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> En estas fotos se puede ver perfectamente la pared celular y la membrana plasmática de cada célula vegetal.
> ...




He estado buscando la categoria de esta microalga y despues de mucho comparar estoy seguro al 99% de que es el genero Rhizoclonium, y la categoría cianofíceas
Puede crecer casi en todos lados rocas, grietas además es habitual encontrarla en depósitos, decantadores por supuesto siempre cerca del agua.

Un saludo cordial a todos.[/QUOTE]

----------


## frfmfrfm

He encontrado este microorganismo dentro de mi casa, pero la realidad es que está dentro de mi acuario de agua caliente pero podría haber sido dentro de cualquier muestra de agua de cualquier embalse, este micro organismo ha podido sobrevivir y evolucionar en nuestro Planeta durante millones y millones de años.

La ameba con teca llamada  ARCELLA GIBBOSA. 
Las amebas del género Arcella,son aproximadamente unas 50 especies, viven dentro de su casa llamada teca,casi siempre la teca es translúcida de color marrón y fabricada con un polímero natural llamado quitina.  La dieta fundamentalmente vegetariana, algas y hongos que captura. Por un orificio donde asoman sus pies y manos -pseudópodos- alargados y redondeados, con ellos se desplaza lentamente por el fondo de las aguas donde habita y también con ellos captura el alimento.







Espero que este reportaje guste tanto como a mi hacerlo.
Un saludo cordial y espero que disfrutéis. :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## perdiguera

Se ve que tienes una gran afición a los temas de microbiología.
Y por lo que parece un elevado conocimiento del tema, al menos comparado con el mío, es muy elevado.
Me está gustando mucho el hilo.
Sigue, por favor, enseñándonos fotos como las anteriores para aumentar nuestro conocimiento y satisfacción.
Un saludo.

----------


## frfmfrfm

Gracias perdiguera por los ánimos, seguiré siempre que haya alguien que le interese.
Por lo que pienso el agua y las presas van de la mano.
Respecto a los conocimiento no te creas, varios curso, unas pocas de charlas, algunos apoyos de amigos, compañeros de trabajo, toda la vida viendo a los biólogos cogiendo muestras en los embalses y mucho interés mezclado con paciencia.
Y de nuevo muchas gracia perdiguera.

----------


## embalses al 100%

Que chula esta última que nos ensñas. Ameba, ¿no? Como el Plasmodium, que me parece que provoca una enfernadad.
Parece una cebolla  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin: XD

----------


## ben-amar

Unas fotos y reportajes preciosos e interesantisimos, al menos para mi.
En cuanto disponga de un poco de mas tiempo tratare de colaborar contigo en lo que pueda, no lo dudes.
Adelante, este hilo me parece fenomenal. Un cordialisimo saludo

----------


## frfmfrfm

> Que chula esta última que nos ensñas. Ameba, ¿no? Como el Plasmodium, que me parece que provoca una enfernadad.
> Parece una cebolla XD


Sí embalses al100% es una tecameba hay ameba desnuda y amebas con teca, yo veo este microorganismo algo parecido como un caracol con su casa encima.
Es un protozoo que vive en ambientes húmedos que juega un gran papel como descomponedores.
Estos microorganismo lo utilizan en la depuradoras de residuales como microorganismo bioindicadores.
Con respecto al Plasmodium, por lo que e leído es un parásito que provoca la malaria o el paludismo.

Este enlace lo explica más extensamente http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Plasmodium

Un saludos cordial saludo a todos.

----------


## frfmfrfm

> Unas fotos y reportajes preciosos e interesantisimos, al menos para mi.
> En cuanto disponga de un poco de mas tiempo tratare de colaborar contigo en lo que pueda, no lo dudes.
> Adelante, este hilo me parece fenomenal. Un cordialisimo saludo


Gracias ben-amar, te entiendo con respecto al tiempo, no se lo que pasa con el cada vez esta más caro.El tiempo libre hoy día es un lujo.
Un saludo cordial compañero.

----------


## frfmfrfm

Como los microorganismos con el poder de desplazarse se observa mejor en vídeo, aquí os lo dejo.




Como podéis ver ya lo he puesto con musiquita, no es muy buena, yo prefiero Pink Floyd para esto, pero por rapidez puse esta. 
Espero que os guste y un saludo a todos.

----------


## frfmfrfm

Cuelgo unas fotos de una joya de la naturaleza, un racimo de diatomeas que  pueden ser Gomphonemae, las células están fijadas al sustrato mediante un pedúnculo gelatinoso. .Las diatomeas se  conocen más de 200 género.
Estas microalgas  tienen una pared celular hecha de sílice y  son utilizadas para realizar el estudio de la calidad del agua.







Espero que guste y un cordial saludo a todos.

----------


## Luján

> Cuelgo unas fotos de una joya de la naturaleza, un racimo de diatomeas que  pueden ser gomphonemae, las células están fijadas al sustrato mediante un pedúnculo gelatinoso. .Las diatomeas se  conocen más de 200 género.
> *Estas microalgas  tienen una pared celular hecha de sílice y  son utilizadas para realizar el estudio de la calidad del agua.*
> 
> [...]
> 
> Espero que guste y un cordial saludo a todos.


Si, y también según algún que otro pirado, se usan para desecar las nubes y evitar que llueva  :Stick Out Tongue:   :Big Grin:

----------


## embalses al 100%

¡Qué guapo!
Gracias por las fotos y los videos.
Una pregunta, ¿cómo haces las fotos y los videos del microscopio?

----------


## frfmfrfm

Compañero he tenido que buscarme un artilugio que adapto en el objetivo del microscopio y a su vez coloco la cámara de foto.
La cámara para colocar en el micro, la suya vale 200 euro y solo tiene 1 megapixel esa la más mala.
Los micros realmente bueno ya la traen pero son para trabajo científicos y pueden valer de 6ooo euros para arriba.
Yo los que he visto buenos los tienen en las estaciones de aguas residuales para observar los decantadores y los digestores biológicos.
Son unos armatostes grandecito y pesan unos pocos de kilos.
La verdad que estuve con a un amigo y compañero observando en una residual y la verdad que las fotos que estoy sacando no están nada de mal yo diría que están muy bien para lo que tengo.
Como yo sé, y me preguntas siempre la muestra de agua de las diatomeas la he sacado de mi acuario que peces tengo siempre sobre 20 pero microorganismo tengo a motones. 

Un saludo y gracias por tu interés
Ah, no te importe preguntar que a mi también me vale.

----------


## embalses al 100%

Gracias por la aclaración frfmfrfm.
Un sistema complicadillo y sofisticado. Gracias por compartirlo con nosotros.

----------


## ARAGORM

Un hilo muy interesante el que has abierto frfmfrfm, lo seguiré atentamente. Pues me gusta aprender cosas nuevas.
Un saludo.

----------


## frfmfrfm

Muchas gracias ARAGORM por tu interés,me alegro que os guste con eso me dais animo para seguir.
Un saludo cordial para todos.

----------


## frfmfrfm

Un poco de información sobre diatomeas

Las diatomeas son algas unicelulares, que cuando mueren los restos de sus esqueletos silíceos se depositan en los lechos marinos o lacustres a veces en capas enormes como material fosilizado.
Los usos de las diatomeas son múltiples, se utiliza como insecticida, fertilizantes, suplementos minerales, nuevos materiales con utilidades como fabricar censores, gafas militares e incluso terapias no invasoras contra el cáncer y se podría seguir con más ejemplos. 

Saludos cordial a todos.

----------


## frfmfrfm

Muy buenas compañeros, siguiendo con el tema de la exploración de los microorganismos he querido cambiar la dinámica del post.
Voy ha empezar esta vez por poner las fotos del lugar donde he cogido la muestra, este lugar es bajo el puente de Triana donde separa o se une según  se mire las dos Sevilla.
Compañeros esta es la primera parte de post.
Quiero comentar que el día estaba un poco nublado.








Esta no es la parte más bonita del puente, pero era la mejor para acercarme a la orilla, que como no es una visita turística no le he dado importancia. :Smile:  :Smile: 



Ya ha llegado la muestra a mi casa después de darme un bonito paseo para cruzar la ciudad, la verdad que ha sido agradable.
Un cordial saludo a todos.

----------


## embalses al 100%

Pues anda que...
Ese agua tiene que tener cocodrilos y hasta tiburones, madre mía. 
No tiene mi***a, ni ná.

----------


## frfmfrfm

Las manos las metí en el agua y no se me han caído todavía, las orillas tenían basura sobre todo plásticos, pero el agua no tenía mal aspecto.

----------


## embalses al 100%

> Las manos las metí en el agua y no se me han caído todavía, las orillas tenían basura sobre todo plásticos, pero el agua no tenía mal aspecto.


yo estuve un año completo piragüeando por esas aguas y Lunes, tras los Fines de semana nos dedicábamos en ayudar a la barcaza de limpieza por la cantidad de botellas y demás que había...
Era lamentable.

----------


## frfmfrfm

Yo también la he visto, antes cogía mucho la bici por el rió, recogía de todo, lo normal botellas, bolsas pero lo que me llamaba la atención eran el monto de algas que recogía de la orilla.

----------


## frfmfrfm

Segunda parte.
Cuando me acerque a la orilla recolecte un trozo de alga que estaba flotando, creo que es, Las ceratofiláceas (Ceratophyllaceae) son una familia del orden Ceratophyllales, y constan de un sólo género, Ceratophyllum con cinco especies.
Éstas reciben los nombres vulgares de "milhojas de agua", "bejuquillo" o "cola de zorro".




Saludos cordiales a todos.

----------


## frfmfrfm

Muy buenas compañero siguiendo con la muestra del rió Guadalquivir enseño un conjunto de células de Melorira varians que bien podía ser un collar de orfebrería.
Es lo primero que encontrado y que se pudiera fotografiar con calidad suficiente, siendo una diatomeas colonial, su aspecto filamentoso se podría confundir con algunas algas filamentosas.

Melosira, unen unas células con otra formando una cadena pudiendo parecer un alga filamentosa.
La crisolaminarina es una sustancia que está en su interior de color dorado que le sirve para realizar la fotosíntesis.



Como siempre espero que guste.
Un saludos amigos.

----------


## frfmfrfm

Siguiendo con la misma muestra anterior bajo el  del punte de Triana, he realizado esta fotografía donde se encuentran dos diatomeas la anterior explicada Melosira variant y esta segunda Gyrosigma attenuatum.
Gyrosigma attenuatum, es una diatomea de un gran tamaño  aproximadamente de 150 micrómetros, tiene sus extremos afilados y en forma de hélices.
Normalmente se encuentra en las orillas de los ríos y lagos por donde se deslizan.
Normalmente no suele encontrarse en aguas muy contaminadas, así que después de todo la dársena del Guadalquivir podría estar aun peor por lo que se ve.



Espero que guste.
Un saludo a todos.

----------


## frfmfrfm

Los Heliozoa (helios = sol; zoo = animal)  heliozoo, significa animal sol y en este caso es evidente. Este heliozoo es bastante grande en otras muestras lo he observado pero no se podía ver lo suficiente claro y por ese motivo no lo había puesto. Es un microorganismo que esta provistos de una especie de seudópodos que se disponen de manera radial y asemejan espinas, se alimenta de algas y de pequeños protozoos, es un cazador.

Junto a este microorganismo se puede ver una columna de diatomeas fragilaria que hace de palo de un chupachus junto al heliozoo .
Esta sigue siendo la misma muestra de agua del puente de Triana.







Espero que os guste.
Un saludos a todos.

----------


## Embalses

Un tema magnifico, muchas gracias por compartirlo.

También hace que se constate que hace falta un apartado para estos temas de biológica, fauna y flora, espero pronto tener el foro especifico disponible para que puedas publicar la información en temas diferentes para que sea mas facil diferenciar información y por tanto acceder en el futuro a ella.

Un saludo y gracias.

----------


## frfmfrfm

Muchas gracias embalses y a todos los demás compañero, es un placer estar con todos ustedes.
Un cordial saludo.

----------


## ARAGORM

Que interesante cuando he visto esta foto creía que te habías metido a orfebre :Big Grin: , por cierto esa punta negra que se ve ¿que es?
Un saludo.



>

----------


## frfmfrfm

Muy buenas ARAGORM, esa punta negra es el puntero del microscopio y sirve para atraer la atención o para señalar algo en particular.
Lo trae el ocular del microscopio, también te vale para situarte cuando miras a través del ocular. Cuando llevas tiempo te acostumbra y llega el momento que parece como si no estuviera.
Ya me queda poco para acabar la primera parte de esta muestra del río Guadalquivir, la segunda parte la estoy realizando y va a llevar para empezar un par de vídeos
que a mi opinión no te lo debes de perder.Ya cada vez pongo menos agua en la muestra, antes ponía una gota y ahora pongo media para que se vean los microorganismo mejor evitando mas materias.
Un saludo, gracias.

----------


## frfmfrfm

Buenas noches a todos.
Navicula es una diatomea .El género de diatomeas comprende más de 10.000 especies.
Navicula en latín significa "pequeño barco".
Los extremos de la célula son redondeados. crece fácilmente porque a pesar de su pequeñez es una diatomea muy resistente y soporta bien la desecación de su medio, la contaminación del agua e incluso altos niveles de salinidad.
Navicula es una especie muy común que puede encontrarse en casi cualquier medio acuático. 




Esta diatomea también es de la muestra del Guadalquivir, puente de Triana.
Espero que os guste.
Un saludo a todos.

----------


## frfmfrfm

Muy buenas he subido estas dos fotos sabiendo que no tiene calidad suficiente, pero es de justicia subirla debido que ha estado presente en todos los análisis de muestra, yo no la he podido fotografiar con la calidad suficiente, además creo que puede ser un buen indicador de comparación con otros tipos de aguas de ríos, lagos etc...
Fragilaria crotonensis: diatomea de células que se unen formando cintas curvadas y retorcidas. Presentan sutiles estrías transversales. es un componente importante de la floración de primavera, sobre todo en los aguas eutróficas, en general, disminuyendo cuando se estratifica. 






Doy por acabada la primera parte del agua que recogí bajo el puente de Triana, ya estoy con la segunda parte, he dejado un tiempo el agua en el bote en standby para que se produzca un cambio en el ecosistema del bote, una auto depuración de los microorganismo.(nicho ecológico)
Lo siento si me extendido pero creo que así se entiende mejor.
Un saludo cordial a todos.

----------


## frfmfrfm

Muy buenas, después de 15 días que recogí el agua, en el bote que tengo en mi casa sigo encontrando nuevos microorganismo y pequeños animales como el que os voy a mostrar. Además de introducir en el bote el trozo de alga de ceratofiláceas o cola de zorro, también metí una pequeña piedra.



Siempre recolecto algo de de donde cojo el agua, algas , pequeños palitos, piedras cualquier cosa, porque normalmente te suele llevar algunas sorpresas agradables.
Pongo las fotos de dos utensilios que son muy útiles y que he usado en este tramo del estudio.





Seguiré.....
Un saludo a todos.

----------


## REEGE

Me gusta amigo mio como nos vas colocando fotos e interesantes palabras sobre lo que haces, para los que como yo, que no tengo ni pajotera idea del tema, aprenda cosas nuevas. Me gusta el tema y te agradezco que nos enseñes a todos tus experimentos.
Un saludo y muchas gracias.

----------


## F. Lázaro

Muy interesante frfmfrfm todas las cosas que nos muestras a aquellos que somos totalmente profanos en esta materia. Sigue así, excelente trabajo  :Smile:

----------


## frfmfrfm

Gracias a los dos, ustedes si que sois de lo mejor.
Un saludo.

----------


## frfmfrfm

Muy buenas, siguiendo con esta segunda parte explico; la piedra que saque del bote la raspe un poco con esa pequeña lanza lo suficiente como para sacar media gota de agua, esa media gota la coloqué en el portaobjeto y mi sorpresa cuando miré por el ocular fue que no cabía, si era muy grande para un microscopio aproximadamente entre 1 o 2 m.m. por este motivo he partido en tres fotos la larva. 
La larva de mosquito es etapa inicial de la vida del mosquito, vive en un medio acuático en forma de gusano y puede aparece en  cualquier lugar que mantenga agua estancada o remansadas: charcas, bidones de obras, cubos o como este caso adosado en una piedra a las orillas del rió Guadalquivir.







No os pongo espero que os guste porque va a ser mucho decir, je,je :Smile: 
Un saludo a todos.

----------


## embalses al 100%

Ostras!!
Que chulo frfmfrfm.
Cada día me sorprende más las de cosas que puede haber en el agua. Y eso que es solo "Oxido de Hidrógeno".

----------


## frfmfrfm

Para que observéis mejor la larva de mosquito subo este vídeo, en el se puede apreciar el movimiento de su aparato digestivo y parte de su órganos interiores.
Espero que disfrutéis, creo que es un gran espectáculo poder ver la vida en directo.




La vida en media gota de agua.
Un cordial saludo a todos.

----------


## embalses al 100%

¡¡Impresionante!! Sin palabras. O_O
Muchas gracias por compartirlo con todos nosotros.

----------


## frfmfrfm

Gracias a tí compañero.
Un saludo cordial.

----------


## frfmfrfm

Aprovecho a realizar otro video de la larva al permanecer esta bastante quieta, pero esta vez hecho con el objetivo de 1000x inmersión de aceite que se supone que da más nitidez. 
Objetivo de inmersión de aceite: Es el objetivo más poderoso de un microscopio óptico. El aceite de inmersión sirve para que la luz que sale del tejido que estás observando siga manteniendo igual el índice de refracción al salir de la muestra y entrar al objetivo. 




Un saludo a todos.

----------


## embalses al 100%

¿Eso que se mueve tanto, que es, el corazón?
Y justo debajo parece que tiene un apéndice.

----------


## frfmfrfm

Compañero como dice mi sobrino, no tennngo ni idea.
No he llegado a las partes todavía, no se donde lleva el corazon, el apendice que me comenta no se a que te refieres.
Ahora fijate en un organismo que está en la parte inferior por la parte de atras que tiene un circulo en su interior eso es un paramecio  que por lo que veo esta buscando alimento junto al cuerpo de la larva, le tengo hecho un par de vídeos, ya los pondré, se los quiero dedicar a perdigueras que me contó una historia de su juventud bastante bonita pero claro también se lo dedicare a todos ustedes sin que se me enfade nadie.
Un saludo.

----------


## embalses al 100%

> Compañero como dice mi sobrino, no tennngo ni idea.
> No he llegado a las partes todavía, no se donde lleva el corazon, el apendice que me comenta no se a que te refieres.
> *Ahora fijate en un organismo que está en la parte inferior por la parte de atras que tiene un circulo en su interior eso es un paramecio*  que por lo que veo esta buscando alimento junto al cuerpo de la larva, le tengo hecho un par de vídeos, ya los pondré, se los quiero dedicar a perdigueras que me contó una historia de su juventud bastante bonita pero claro también se lo dedicare a todos ustedes sin que se me enfade nadie.
> Un saludo.


A vale, era eso a lo que yo me refería, al paramecio, es que parece un apéndice de la larva.
Gracias por la información. Estamos todos pendientes del hilo y de ti.
Saludos.

----------


## frfmfrfm

Pues sí, un nuevo individuo en juego, un rotífero.
 Adineta lo he encontrado en la raspadura de la piedra que introduje en el bote, cogida de la orilla de la dársena del rió Guadalquivir bajo el puente de Triana. Habrá que sumarlo a la lista de microorganismo recolectado de este estudio, cuando esté acabado haré una lista donde podremos ver todos los organismo.
Adineta es un rotífero , de pequeño tamaño, organismos pluricelulares que presentan un órgano rotatorio, con cilios, de movimiento giratorio, creando una fuertes corriente de agua que le sirven para captar su alimento.
Pie delgado, con dos dedos no nadan sino que se arrastran como la oruga, o se deslizan sobre el fondo en los musgos, litorales poco profundos y por ese motivo lo hemos encontrado adosado en el verdín de la piedra.
Coger una muestra no es coger un poco de agua, es saber buscar e intuir donde podemos encontrar a esos organismo escondidos donde la vista no llega al ser tan pequeño pero la intuición y la imaginación sí.








No me enrollo más, dentro de poco colgaré el vídeo, ! no lo perdáis !  :Cool: 
Un saludo a todos.

----------


## REEGE

Hola Frfmfrfm!!!
Sigues introduciéndonos en ese mundo al microscopio que es muy interesante para éste foro.
Muchas gracias y como no, el video será visto!! :Stick Out Tongue: 
Un abrazo.

----------


## frfmfrfm

Muy buenas a todos subo este vídeo que es complementario a las fotos del anterior post, en el se puede ver al principio y al final como  presentan un órgano rotatorio, con cilios, de movimiento giratorio, creando una fuertes corriente de agua que le sirven para captar su alimento. También se puede ver la forma de desplazarse con los dedos.
Este vídeo se lo quiero dedicar al compañero Lujàn que en un principio le vi un interés por estos microorganismo y por sus constantes ayudas. 




Un cordial saludo a todos.

----------


## frfmfrfm

Subo un vídeo de un nuevo rotífero, Brachionus se adhiere con su pie que le sirven para sujetarse a las algas entre las que se mueve, este alga en la que está sujeta creo que es Rhizoclonium que ya vimos en un post anterior.   
Brachionus está bien protegido y ésto gracias a su caparazón torácico, con su coraza quitinosa.




El vídeo es un poco corto, pero sirve para presentaros un nuevo microorganismo.
Un saludo a todos.

----------


## F. Lázaro

Madre mía, la cantidad de bichos y cosas que trae el agua... Y pensar que he bebido de algunos ríos (de montaña por supuesto), me da hasta repelús  :Big Grin: 

Hoy en día pegamos un trago de la gran mayoría de nuestros ríos y a saber que nos sale dentro  :Confused:  :Mad:

----------


## frfmfrfm

F.Lázaro no te preocupes los más bichos de todos somos nosotros, pero la verdad que  la ignoracia puede matar.
Un saludo.

----------


## Luján

> Madre mía, la cantidad de bichos y cosas que trae el agua... Y pensar que he bebido de algunos ríos (de montaña por supuesto), me da hasta repelús 
> 
> Hoy en día pegamos un trago de la gran mayoría de nuestros ríos y a saber que nos sale dentro


Y eso que no se ha mostrado una gota de agua de mar.

Eso sí que aco**na

----------


## frfmfrfm

Este verano hice una muestra de agua en la playa de Chipiona donde veraneo de la que ya he hablado varias veces, encontre unas microalgas, varias diatomeas, no mucho más, pero depende si la muestra la recolecte bien.
No os precuopeis que cuando vaya cogeré muestras para que la veáis.
Un saludo compañeros.

----------


## frfmfrfm

El Paramecio es un ser unicelular muy comun en los charcos y estanques con forma de suela de zapato.
Los paramecios, para alimentarse, buscan seres unicelulares mas pequeños que el o trozos de celulas muertas.
Esta formado por una celula largada, y es capaz de trasladarse de un lado a otro gracias al movimiento de unos pelillos finísimos( cilios ) que salen de la membrana celular.
La verdad que cuesta trabajo grabarlo unas veces por que no tiene la imagen suficiente calidad y otras por las velocidad de su movimiento, lo suyo es anestesiarlo un poco pero todo se andará con el tiempo.




Habrá una segunda entrega del Paramecio.
Un saludo y espero que os guste tanto como a mí.  :Smile:

----------


## REEGE

Parece un ratoncillo perdido....jejeje
Gracias por seguir introduciéndonos en éste mundo Frfmfrfm.
Un saludo y que pases buena noche.

----------


## perdiguera

Me ha encantado el tema del paramecio.
Efectivamente es como los dibujos de mi camisa de cuando yo era joven.
Te lo agradezco sobremanera frfmfrfm, de todo corazón.
Felices fiestas.

----------


## frfmfrfm

Este ultimo vídeo se lo quiero dedicar a nuestro amigo perdiguera y a su famosa camiseta.
Dicho esto, empiezo comentando que es bastante difícil obtener unas imágenes como esta, con el microscopio que uso, a eso hay que añadirle el equipo fotográfico más la movilidad del microorganismo, en la secuencia se puede ver como se pierde en unos instante y por pura suerte lo puedo recuperar, también se puede observar como tengo que ir enfocando y desenfocando hasta conseguir que la imagen tenga suficiente definición, con todo esto fijándose uno o sabiendo ver se puede observar un macronucleo redondo, canal oral, las vacuolas y vacuolas contráctil.



Un saludo a todos y Felices Fiestas.

----------


## perdiguera

Sabía que me lo dedicabas ddesde hace mucho tiempo porque así lo dijiste.
Te lo agrdezco sobremanera porque efectivamente se corresponde con los dibujos de mi camisa antigua.
Me encanta la idea que tuviste de abrir este hilo. He aprendido un montón gracias a ti. Por lo que según mi teoría no me moriré hoy.
Felices fiestas a todos.

----------


## frfmfrfm

Perdigera he estado esperando tener un vídeo con suficiente calidad para poder dedicarte, los que anteriormente  había realizado no me gustaba lo suficiente.
Gracias por las ayudas constante y con personas como tu da gusto compartir.
Un saludo y Felices Fiestas.

----------


## culipardo

Excelentes videos frfmfrfm, he alucinado viéndolos. Animo y continúa con estas curiosísimas imágenes. Felices fiestas a todos!!!!!

----------


## frfmfrfm

Gracias culipardo eso es lo que quiero que os lo paséis bien y que disfrutéis con  el tema.
Felices Fiestas para ti y tus seres queridos.

----------


## frfmfrfm

Este estudio de la muestra del agua del río Guadalquivir bajo el puente de Triana empezo el 2 de Diciembre con un paseo a recoger el agua y ha acabado con un  resumen de microorganismos que nos puede servir para compararlo con otros estudios que realicemos más adelante siempre dentro de nuestra modesta posiblidades.
El numero y las clasificaciones de estos microorganismo que podemos llamar  bioindicadores nos puede dar una idea de la la calidad de las aguas  que estamos observando y para que la podriamos utilizar, e incluso que medios necesitara para potabilizarla dentro del marco de la normativa vigentes.
En el siguiente post subiré la lista de microorganismo de este estudio.
Un saludo a todos en estos días tan entrañables.

----------


## frfmfrfm

Bueno, hoy día 27 de diciembre dejo cerrado este tema de la muestra del puente de Triana rió Guadalquivir con la lista de microorganismo recolectado, en mi humilde opinión no ha quedado nada mal para ser el primero, seguramente los próximo tendremos más experiencia y como se dice la experiencia es un grado, yo la verdad he disfrutado y por vuestros comentarios se que también al no ser un tema muy común, que por cierto es bastante raro porque realmente las presas están llenas del liquido elemento.
Podemos saber mucho de como utilizarla, contenerla, transportarla y también nos podemos dar cuenta lo desconocida que puede ser.
Bueno al lió.


Lista de organismo fotografiado.

1  Las ceratofiláceas o cola de zorro.
2  Melosira varians, diatomea.
3  Girosigma attenuatum. diatomea.
4  Heliozoo.
5  Navicula, diatomea.
6  Fragilaria crotonensis, diatomea.
7  Larva de mosquito.
8  Adineta, rotífero.
9  Brachionus rotifero.
10 Rhizoclonium microalga.
11 Paramecio caudatum, ciliado.
12 euplotes, ciliado, sin fotogra.
13 oxytricha ciliado, sin fotogra.
Los dos ultimo no he podido fotografiar pero han estado presente en las muestras y algún nematodo.
Con todo esto que no esperaba dedicarle tantas horas ni que iba hacer tan productivo doy por acabado el estudio.
Doy las gracias por los animos que he recibido de todos ustedes que han hecho que siguiera con el trabajo y también por la paciencia que habeis tenido conmigo.
Un saludo cordial a todos.

----------


## frfmfrfm

Ya hemos visto unos pocos de microorganismo, pero las ganas que veáis este tipo de observaciones me han hecho saltarme mucha información básica, por este motivo voy a exponer las distintas clasificaciones de las  aguas segun sus características. Existen más, entre unas y otras pero con esto nos podemos hacer una ideal basica.

Muchos de ustedes seguro que las conocéis, pero puede sevir para recordar o para los que son tecnicos en otras materias pero en esta no tanto.  


Distintas clasificaciones de las aguas segun sus características. Existen mas, también entre unas y otras, pero con esto nos podemos hacenos una ideal básica.

Muchos de ustedes seguro que las conocéis, pero puede servir para recordar o para los que son técnicos en otras materias pero en esta no tanto. 

Niveles tróficos de las aguas:

Oligotróficos: Aguas claras con pocos nutrientes, poca materia orgánica y un alto nivel de oxígeno disuelto más del 70%.

Mesotróficos: Aguas que contienen moderada cantidad de nutrientes y son moderadamente productivos en términos de la vida acuática de plantas y animales.

Eutróficos: Aguas que está enriquecida en nutrientes, nitrógeno y el fósforo. Desarrollo de algas y zooplancton. Aguas con poca visión nunca superior a 2m.
Las aguas superficiales pueden estar saturadas de oxígenos y las profundas pueden carecer de el.

Un saludo a todos.

----------


## frfmfrfm

Bueno, cuelgo las partes de un microscopio. La primera parte es observar con este instrumento una gran diversidad de animales y plantas microscópicas.
 La segunda parte es investigar los nombres y característicamente de dichos microorganismo. La tercera parte sería, fotografiarlos y grabarlos con suficiente calidad y cuarta parte y ultima poderos mostrar las fotos y vídeos acompañado con unos comentarios.  



Un poco, la cosa va así  :Smile: 
Feliz año Nuevo a todos y un abrazo.

----------


## ben-amar

Hola, frfmfrfm, estas repitiendo mensaje y fotos, mira bien la direccion de la imagen

----------


## frfmfrfm

El que este interesado, puede seguir el nuevo tema "Estudio Arroyo de la Plata"

Un saludo cordial y gracias por anticipado.

----------

